# Uknown Serra Id



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi Frank,
here are some updated pics with my new fish which i bought a month ago.
It was sold as Manueli but i want your opinion cause it has some similarities with S.Gouldingi.
Note that the fish is almost 6".

Pic1:









Pic2:









Tell me what you think!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say from the pictures it looks just like the juvinile pictured here:

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/gouldingi.html

Does it have any of the stuff normally associated with manueli....greenish? It doesnt look like it has the big eyes of a small manny...


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Xenon makes a good point, it doesn't seem to have the 'greenish hue' to it, or the big eyes. Can you get a better side profile pic ? maybe with and without flash ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must say from the pictures it looks just like the juvinile pictured here:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/gouldingi.html
> 
> Does it have any of the stuff normally associated with manueli....greenish? It doesnt look like it has the big eyes of a small manny...


 It is indeed greenish and it's coulors suit more to manueli plus that a humeral spot is apearing day by day and it's gill plate without flash is kind of yellow....

whatever it is,it is a beautifull fish and i am very happy cause it is one of the few Serrasalmus in Greece and the only of it's kind....


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Stunning fish Jim... I am impressed with it's beauty. I personally can't begin to guess what it it is. I just want to let you know it's a great find, and a wonderful fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They both (gouldingi and manueli) look the same until they become near sub-adults (parallel growth). By that time, the manueli should have its distinctive reddish-orange eyes and large dark humeral spot.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So I guess the word is only time will tell....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> They both (gouldingi and manueli) look the same until they become near sub-adults (parallel growth). By that time, the manueli should have its distinctive reddish-orange eyes and large dark humeral spot.


 Frank at exactly what size should Manueli's developed their colours?

Here is a pic with less flash:










And here is a screen capture from 'Wolves In The Water' dvd resembling an adult manueli without the regular red on the gill plate.Note that this fish looks almost identical to mine:










thanks!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more gouldingi to me. My manny had red at that size...and the eye doesnt look big enough for manuelli...but im just guessing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Based on the information from the Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela, neither author (Machado or Fink) discuss at what sizes these changes take place. That is unusual.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is it me or doesnt the spotting look more round than typically seen on a manny? Manny spots are usually more elongated....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mannies arent called the green striped piranha for nothing







...and I agree X.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

the eyes just arent there.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

What about the eyes Frank? They become larger at a certain age or always stay larger? The spots are quite un-stripish as have been on the manny's I have seen.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with the 'spotting' but it has many stripes not shown in the pics.
As for the eyes i have to tell that they are 'Manuelish' just aren't shown in the pics.Here is a pic from the first day i took him which clearly shows the eye size.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What size is that fish, Jim?
People have posted pics of manny's as small as 3,5" (yours is much larger than that), and they already had the greenish hue, vertical stripes instead of spots, a faint reddish coloration on the gill plates and disproportionally large eyes...

I know fish exhibit individual traits and features, but I highly doubt this one's a manueli - of course this is only based on the pics I've seen and the data I've read so far.

My wild, un-educated guess would be S. rhombeus of some kind......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Eye size is just one character, not enough to build an ID on. Again given the fishes present look. Its not something your going to be able to nail down completely until its in better health (and it does look better







)

The manueli does have green overtones. Gouldingi eyes are metallic blue. I still think your fish is likely S. manueli. Just not in complete good health.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Better pics and time might help...














!


----------

